# DIRECTV Supercast Now Available for Palm Pre



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

The DIRECTV Supercast App for Palm Pre is now available for download from the Palm Pre App Catalog!

Thanks to ehilbert1 for the heads up!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Neat....now if they can only provide this service to the largest mobile device user base out there - BlackBerry - we have a grand slam home run. 

(I know...coming soon.....)

But I think it is great they are expanding this support to more devices.

Kudos.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Great to hear. Thanks for the info!


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

see this post over at blog.palm.com
September 03, 2009
Today’s apps are brought to you by the letter T

Some new apps in the Palm Beta App Catalog will help you do just about anything you need to do -- as long as it begins with the letter T: 
DIRECTV NFL Mobile - T is for TV: It’s game time, and you’re nowhere near a TV? No problem. DIRECTV NFL Mobile gives DIRECTV SuperFan subscribers a live stream of every NFL Sunday Ticket game (season starts September 13) as well as the Red Zone channel. It also offers player and team stats and highlight video clips from every game as they happen.


----------



## WaltL (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the Pre App DTV.


----------



## Dawson (Nov 6, 2007)

Guess us T-Moblie G1 users get screwed again


----------



## NutFlush920 (Sep 13, 2006)

To use this, do I need a NFL ST subscription?

Nevermind, I guess you do need Supercast. I don't have ST. Damn! 

At least DircTV now knows the Pre exists so, I hope there will be a DVR Scheduler app for the Pre soon.


----------



## INfield420 (Mar 11, 2009)

I am with you Dawson G1 here too.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

NutFlush920 said:


> At least DircTV now knows the Pre exists so, I hope there will be a DVR Scheduler app for the Pre soon.


Yes D* Please!!!!!!


----------



## falz (Aug 15, 2007)

I went to get the app and expected it to be called something called "DirecTV SuperCast". I see an app called "DirecTV NFL Mobile" which is only useful to NFL Sunday Ticket subscribers from what I can tell. This is the app, not something more generic to do non-NFL related things with DirecTV?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

falz said:


> I went to get the app and expected it to be called something called "DirecTV SuperCast". I see an app called "DirecTV NFL Mobile" which is only useful to NFL Sunday Ticket subscribers from what I can tell. This is the app, not something more generic to do non-NFL related things with DirecTV?


Yup, this app is specific to NFL Sunday Ticket which is something that DIRECTV has exclusive access to at this time.


----------



## ohioviper (Sep 18, 2007)

Thats great now if they can just get a DVR scheduler app for the Pre.


----------



## hbkbiggestfan (May 25, 2007)

My girlfriend ordered herself a Palm Pre today and I convinced her to let me take it to work on Sundays that I have to work so I can watch some of the games. When we get it and download the App is there a test/preview video like there is on the iPhone?


----------

